# Wtf fuck meso... funniest shit i have read in a while



## loree123 (Sep 4, 2022)

I mean what the fuck is this shit haha..... there was some good reps from that site that really did depend on meso and some good guys with good advice on there. How much of a piece of shit do you have to be to post this.....meso was going to shit anyways but at least let people know whats up.


----------



## shackleford (Sep 4, 2022)

Thats how @Millard is homie. He doesnt care bout you. just getting his anal penetration fix from @Mair Underwood.


----------



## loree123 (Sep 4, 2022)

shackleford said:


> Thats how @Millard is homie. He doesnt care bout you. just getting his anal penetration fix from @Mair Underwood.


Well shit at least the man knows what he likes


----------



## rootrobot (Sep 5, 2022)

loree123 said:


> I mean what the fuck is this shit haha..... there was some good reps from that site that really did depend on meso and some good guys with good advice on there. How much of a piece of shit do you have to be to post this.....meso was going to shit anyways but at least let people know whats up.


Are you actually retarded enough to think that's a real post?


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 5, 2022)

rootrobot said:


> Are you actually retarded enough to think that's a real post?


Are you really calling someone else retarded?


----------



## shackleford (Sep 5, 2022)

rootrobot said:


> Are you actually retarded enough to think that's a real post?


C'mon man, we dont insult members like that here. Rule #1.


----------



## rootrobot (Sep 5, 2022)

shackleford said:


> C'mon man, we dont insult members like that here. Rule #1.


Were that the case there'd be no threads left on this board.


----------



## shackleford (Sep 5, 2022)

rootrobot said:


> Were that the case there'd be no threads left on this board.


I'm not sure what you mean.


----------



## rootrobot (Sep 5, 2022)

shackleford said:


> I'm not sure what you mean.


I've yet to find a member of this forum who isn't a complete and total cunt.


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 5, 2022)

rootrobot said:


> Were that the case there'd be no threads left on this board.


Did you forget to take your NAD+ today?


----------



## shackleford (Sep 5, 2022)

rootrobot said:


> I've yet to find a member of this forum who isn't a complete and total cunt.


Are you calling me a cunt?


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 5, 2022)

rootrobot said:


> I've yet to find a member of this forum who isn't a complete and total cunt.


Bro calm down your cortisol levels are skyrocketing


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Sep 5, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Did you forget to take your NAD+ today?



Fucking died at this hahaha


----------



## Achillesking (Sep 5, 2022)

rootrobot said:


> I've yet to find a member of this forum who isn't a complete and total cunt.


Hi I'm Achilles nice to meet you


----------



## Achillesking (Sep 5, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Bro calm down your cortisol levels are skyrocketing


Ha..dead


----------



## Achillesking (Sep 5, 2022)

shackleford said:


> Are you calling me a cunt?


I'll call you that and kiss your mustache off your face


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Sep 5, 2022)

rootrobot said:


> I've yet to find a member of this forum who isn't a complete and total cunt.



I'm a dick not a cunt!


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Sep 5, 2022)

rootrobot said:


> Are you actually retarded enough to think that's a real post?



Woosh


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Sep 5, 2022)

rootrobot said:


> I've yet to find a member of this forum who isn't a complete and total cunt.



Maybe your standards are too high. Plenty of other forums to join. Why complain when you could just leave?


----------



## loree123 (Sep 5, 2022)

Haha holy shit that blew up. Yeah fuck you I'm retarded don't interrupt me while I'm cleaning my room!!!!


----------



## Cochino (Sep 5, 2022)

rootrobot said:


> I've yet to find a member of this forum who isn't a complete and total cunt.


I totally get you. I'm one of the nice guys.

Good to have you here motherfucker.


----------



## slicwilly2000 (Sep 6, 2022)

rootrobot said:


> I've yet to find a member of this forum who isn't a complete and total cunt.



Have you tried: https://www.suckingbrandonscock.net  There are more cocks than cunts there, maybe it would suit you better?

Slic.


----------



## loree123 (Sep 6, 2022)

slicwilly2000 said:


> Have you tried: https://www.suckingbrandonscock.net  There are more cocks than cunts there, maybe it would suit you better?
> 
> Slic.


Haha Murica.... land of the fat and retarded.... and philosophically divided


----------



## shackleford (Sep 6, 2022)

loree123 said:


> Haha Murica.... land of the fat and retarded.... and philosophically divided


i thought you were cool.


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 6, 2022)

shackleford said:


> i thought you were cool.


He’s got Trudeaus cream on his lips


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 6, 2022)

MESO is back up.... beat it MESO clones


----------



## loree123 (Sep 6, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> He’s got Trudeaus cream on his lips


Haha fuck all politicians. And fuck your bitch attitude 😘


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 6, 2022)

loree123 said:


> Haha fuck all politicians. And fuck your bitch attitude 😘


Here we go... Someone wants to be famous... Good luck.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 6, 2022)

loree123 said:


> Haha fuck all politicians. And fuck your bitch attitude 😘



You have an excellent post history here. We're all going to be sad and miss you when MESO opens up...

Oh hey, look at that, MESO is back up and running.  How about you gather up all your little friends and run back there. I here QSC calling.


----------



## loree123 (Sep 6, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Here we go... Someone wants to be famous... Good luck.


Not exactly big fat beard guy. I'm from cjm actually. Try and find the one feeling I have left between hungry and horny to hurt.... it isn't there bud. 😘


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 6, 2022)

loree123 said:


> Not exactly big fat beard guy. I'm from cjm actually. Try and find the one feeling I have left between hungry and horny to hurt.... it isn't there bud. 😘


I'm not looking to hurt your feelings. Why exactly do you think you need to call me fat?


----------



## loree123 (Sep 6, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I'm not looking to hurt your feelings. Why exactly do you think you need to call me fat?


Well as a Canadian I apologize. Everyone on this site seems to be a major dick. Maybe it was the Trudeau cock sucking comments flying around.


----------



## Btcowboy (Sep 6, 2022)

loree123 said:


> Well as a Canadian I apologize. Everyone on this site seems to be a major dick. Maybe it was the Trudeau cock sucking comments flying around.


Ahh....... shit..... I cant post mean stuff.

.....
.....


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 6, 2022)

loree123 said:


> Well as a Canadian I apologize. Everyone on this site seems to be a major dick. Maybe it was the Trudeau cock sucking comments flying around.


Well, I was being nice. 

You know it's just words on a screen, click to the next post or whatever when you get angry or have a reaction. We're all here to lift and make ourselves better.


----------



## loree123 (Sep 6, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Well, I was being nice.
> 
> You know it's just words on a screen, click to the next post or whatever when you get angry or have a reaction. We're all here to lift and make ourselves better.


Fair enough. But you got a big toxic problem here... or too much cheap ass shitty tren.


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 6, 2022)

loree123 said:


> Fair enough. But you got a big toxic problem here... or too much cheap ass shitty tren.


Ah there’s that word that men should should never use unironically “toxic”.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 6, 2022)

loree123 said:


> Fair enough. But you got a big toxic problem here... or too much cheap ass shitty tren.


Toxic because of political disagreements? By that reason you could say CNN comments section is "toxic".

But take a look at your post history, bud. Are your one sentence replies making this place any less toxic? We all do our part.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 6, 2022)

only liberals use the word toxic


----------



## beefnewton (Sep 6, 2022)

Lol @ Loree trolling that Indian dude's site.  You got him riled up.

Which is funny because he's done nothing about the Millard thread.  He's clueless.


----------



## bruizy (Sep 6, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> MESO is back up.... beat it MESO clones


Yeah beat it clones! 

Psssh some people just don’t know when they are overstaying their welcome, right triple B? Like take a hint John…


----------



## shackleford (Sep 6, 2022)

bruizy said:


> Yeah beat it clones!
> 
> Psssh some people just don’t know when they are overstaying their welcome, right triple B? Like take a hint John…


triple b?...


----------



## bruizy (Sep 6, 2022)

shackleford said:


> triple b?...


That’s right, SF


----------



## shackleford (Sep 6, 2022)

bruizy said:


> That’s right, SF


what are you talking about


----------



## bruizy (Sep 6, 2022)

shackleford said:


> what are you talking about


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 6, 2022)

bruizy said:


>


Loree is Triple B huh?


----------



## bruizy (Sep 6, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Loree is Triple B huh?


I’ve called BigBaldBeard tripleB ever since I started posting! No one corrected me til now, were people secretly laughing at my idiocy :’(


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 6, 2022)

bruizy said:


> I’ve called BigBaldBeard tripleB ever since I started posting! No one corrected me til now, were people secretly laughing at my idiocy :’(


damn, I didnt catch that


----------



## bruizy (Sep 6, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> damn, I didnt catch that


It’s fine mate, you were busy laughing at how funny I was, I totally understand


----------



## Freakmidd (Sep 6, 2022)

loree123 said:


> Well as a Canadian I apologize. Everyone on this site seems to be a major dick. Maybe it was the Trudeau cock sucking comments flying around.


I am Canadian.. FUCK TRUDEAU!


----------



## shackleford (Sep 6, 2022)

bruizy said:


> I’ve called BigBaldBeard tripleB ever since I started posting! No one corrected me til now, were people secretly laughing at my idiocy :’(


I like @BigBaldBeardGuy. TripleBbon the other hand. well you can read about it on meso


----------



## shackleford (Sep 6, 2022)

but i see what you did there now


----------



## bruizy (Sep 6, 2022)

shackleford said:


> but i see what you did there now


From this absolute clusterfuck of a conversation?  😂😂


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Sep 8, 2022)

bruizy said:


> I’ve called BigBaldBeard tripleB ever since I started posting! No one corrected me til now, were people secretly laughing at my idiocy :’(



Triple B was a Meso and SST source so that's what comes to mind first when you write it that way. Those who weren't there for all that fun would probably read it the way you've intended.

Some have used 3BG. Easier than typing out his full username.


----------



## shackleford (Sep 8, 2022)

MisterSuperGod said:


> Triple B was a Meso and SST source so that's what comes to mind first when you write it that way. Those who weren't there for all that fun would probably read it the way you've intended.
> 
> Some have used 3BG. Easier than typing out his full username.


this. i just dodnt feel like getting into the whole thing.

@bruizy i just had to clarify. you cleared it up for me fine. if i smelled a triple b in our midst, i was going to dust off the pitchfork and light the torch.


----------



## bruizy (Sep 8, 2022)

MisterSuperGod said:


> Triple B was a Meso and SST source so that's what comes to mind first when you write it that way. Those who weren't there for all that fun would probably read it the way you've intended.
> 
> Some have used 3BG. Easier than typing out his full username.





shackleford said:


> this. i just dodnt feel like getting into the whole thing.
> 
> @bruizy i just had to clarify. you cleared it up for me fine. if i smelled a triple b in our midst, i was going to dust off the pitchfork and light the torch.


Gotcha, I’m only been in this space for a few months, still trying to piece everything together and figure out who’s who, the scumbags and the good guys


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 9, 2022)

bruizy said:


> Gotcha, I’m only been in this space for a few months, still trying to piece everything together and figure out who’s who, the scumbags and the good guys


that can be difficult though cuz many of the good guys here are actually scumbags 🤷‍♂️


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Sep 9, 2022)

Team scumbag here.


----------

